# tires



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

usually the fronts are a little thinner, stock for a 09 foreman =fr.25x8x12,.,rear=25x10x12,, i want to go to 28x10x12 on rear,28x9or8x12 front,cant find them.. how much of a change if any will i get as far as control,stability,with 28x10x12 on all 4???? mainly little trail riding,mudding,,going up in size for a little more ground clearance,,don't want to lift,,then axles etc.not major competition muddin,,just for fun


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

I have 10 wide all the way around, maybe a little less turning radius, but probably better handleing and stability


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Depending on the tire, you'd be surprised at how well a 10" tire up front handles.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

My turning radius went to hell...but she rides pretty good in a straight line.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rack High said:


> My turning radius went to hell...but she rides pretty good in a straight line.


you're also rollin on Wide offset rims too.... The width of a tire alone should have nothing to do with turning radius. "Ease" of turning, now it might affect that a little depending on the height and type of tire... but not the radius.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd suggest a 12 rear with aftermarket rims. If you have factory rims I'd go with 10's all the way around. The 28's are going to challenge the stock Foreman (true 28's) unless you go with something like a zilla that is lightweight, so I'd suggest running a 27" tall tire so you can sling um a little better. 

IMO how well you can turn your tires, is all the "fun" of the bike...if you have a large tire on a underpowered bike then you've just got a "mail getter"...then again if you can blast the tires loose while trail riding once in a while....you've still got a little fun left in the bike


----------



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

alright,,check this out,mudlites are true to size,,if it says 26 it measures 26" from ground to top..i'm not sure exactly what,,whether it be just springs or whole clutch kit,,not too sure but i can counter the taller size,,,ok,,explain to me how with a straight axle you get more "ground clearance"other than taller tires,,lift kit,,long travel springs are on top of axle,,from ground to axle if it's a 26" tire the center of hub is 13" if it's 27 center is 13.5 assuming tire is true to size,,oh yea,this is a question..lol


----------

